# The Perfect Fish...



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

I want more than anything this year to catch one of these incredible monarchs of the sea!!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1137252139653375


:texasflag


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool video. May your wish come true!!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for Meadow! My dad has pictures from when I was a kid, and he would take trips to Costa Rica and catch these beasts. He fished out of Parismina, Costa Rica. I hear there are some descent spots around POC for catching them. I have been keeping up on here to learn strategies and techniques. These fish are incredible.
:texasflag


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

BigFishinTank said:


> I hear there are some descent spots around POC for catching them.


Last year and even the year before, Galveston area was more consistent than any other place on the middle and upper coast. Timing is more important than location. You really want a good shot on a guided tarpon trip. Go to Louisiana in August or September. That's your best bet.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Darned nice video....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

BigFishinTank said:


> Thanks for Meadow! My dad has pictures from when I was a kid, and he would take trips to Costa Rica and catch these beasts. He fished out of Parismina, Costa Rica. I hear there are some descent spots around POC for catching them. I have been keeping up on here to learn strategies and techniques. These fish are incredible.
> :texasflag


Yep, been there and done that.

About 7 to 8 miles, due south of Freeport, starting August 15 until the first disturbed weather comes in, big schools of the Silver King chase the rain minnows and in turn are chased by huge sharks. It is a sight to see and experience.

p.s. BigFishin,

I have to tell you a story. Many years ago I was virtually obsessed with catching my first Tarpon. I talked to Tarpon great Tom Gibson and he "guaranteed" me my first Tarpon if I would go to Boca Grande. Long story short, went there, cold front blew in, didn't even raise a Tarpon.

That following summer, 7 miles off Freeport looking for late kingfish, my buddy and I "discovered" Tarpon Alley before it was ever named that or recognized for what it was. I reported it to Joe Doggett. We had several days of jumping 50 to 60 Tarpon...landing a few...including one 200 pound fish estimated from measurements. All this right off Freeport, after spending a bunch of money and time on Boca Grande. Look carefully for them; they will be there.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Sweet!! Thanks for the leads. I may try to get in touch with someone to go with in September.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*There are always fish in POC*

Never seen a spring to fall they were not - last year they stayed inside Saluria for quite some time, while everyone was chasin their tail offshore (a night bite)- rain minnows never did show up real good so the tarpon at the jetty ends moved -- usually they are gulping mouthfuls by September.

They are where you find em, and usually fairly predictable --

We jumped em till we just couldn't care less in West Bay La last September - 30-40' water all day bustin mullet. Turn the radar on and find the birds -


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Never seen a spring to fall they were not - last year they stayed inside Saluria for quite some time, while everyone was chasin their tail offshore (a night bite)- rain minnows never did show up real good so the tarpon at the jetty ends moved -- usually they are gulping mouthfuls by September.
> 
> They are where you find em, and usually fairly predictable --
> 
> *We jumped em till we just couldn't care less in West Bay La last September - 30-40' water all day bustin mullet*. Turn the radar on and find the birds -


Oh crud......I hope they/re not that deep in and around the LLM area. I was hoping for fish just outside the surf line in 6-10 ft.....at least early in the morning.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> Oh crud......I hope they/re not that deep in and around the LLM area. I was hoping for fish just outside the surf line in 6-10 ft.....at least early in the morning.


You'll find em there too...from you up to Port Mansfield.


----------

